# بوادر «أزمة طائفية» في الشرقية بعد اختفاء فتاة مسيحية أعلنت إسلامها منذ 6 أ



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

شهدت قرية ميت بشار التابعة لمركز منيا القمح
 بالشرقية، حالة من التوتر، بعد اختفاء فتاة مسيحيه أشهرت إسلامها منذ 6 أشهر، واحتفلت بخطوبتها من مسلم منذ 10 أيام، حسب أقوال أهالي القرية.​وأكد الأهالي أن خليل إبراهيم محمد، والد الفتاة رانيا التى تبلغ من العمر (14عاماً) كان قد سبق أن أشهر إسلامه منذ عامين وتزوج من مسلمة، ويعيش مع أسرته الجديدة حياة طبيعية، مضيفين أن الأحداث اشتعلت منذ أن أشهرت ابنته رانيا إسلامها، وانتقلت للعيش مع والدها، وأنهم فوجئوا بتغيبها منذ يوم السبت الماضي، بعد أن كانت في إحدى أسواق القرية.
وتجمهر مساء السبت، المئات من المسلمين أمام كنيسة القرية، مطالبين القس بضرورة استعاده الفتاة، فيما نجحت أجهزة الأمن فى إنهاء التجمهر، مطالبين الأهالي بالهدوء وعدم ارتكاب أي تصرفات غير لائقة.
وانتقل الدكتور عزازي علي عزازي، محافظ الشرقية، ومدير أمن الشرقية، وقيادات من القوات المسلحة إلى موقع الأحداث،  لاحتواء الموقف، وقال المحافظ، إنه تم تحديد مكان الفتاة ووعد بعودتها في أقرب وقت، وأضاف «عزازي» أنه المسؤول عن أمن المواطنين داخل المحافظة، وإذا لم يستطع توفيره سيرحل عنها، مناشداً الأهالي بأن يكونوا على قدر المسؤولية حتى لا يعطوا فرصة جديدة لـ«الطرف الثالث» أن يتحرك ويشعل البلاد من جديد، على حد قوله
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/655956​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

أكد الأهالي أن خليل إبراهيم محمد، والد الفتاة رانيا التى تبلغ من العمر

*ازي اسم جده محمد وهو كان مسيحي

الخبر مش موزون 
*
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه يا سلام هو الإسلام مش بياخد غير هذه النوعيات 
وحدة بدها تتزوج بتأسلم 
وواحد بده يتزوج برضه بيأسلم 
نفسي ألاقي حد دخل الإسلام عشان مقتنع فيه ! 
والشاطر يفهم بقى  
شكرا ياسر للخبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> أكد الأهالي أن خليل إبراهيم محمد، والد الفتاة رانيا التى تبلغ من العمر
> 
> *ازي اسم جده محمد وهو كان مسيحي
> 
> ...



*ده الأسم بعد الإشهار .... *


----------



## Koptisch (13 فبراير 2012)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## تيمو (13 فبراير 2012)

> تبلغ من العمر (14عاماً) كان قد سبق أن



*معقول تتزوج وعمرها 14 سنة؟ ألا يوجد حد أدني في القانون المصري للزواج؟ وهذا يُعتبر في القانون الإنساني زواج قاصر ، قاصر = مضحوك عليها وقرارها ليس بيدها !*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا سلام هو الإسلام مش بياخد غير هذه النوعيات
> وحدة بدها تتزوج بتأسلم
> وواحد بده يتزوج برضه بيأسلم
> نفسي ألاقي حد دخل الإسلام عشان مقتنع فيه !
> ...


*الرجاله من الطرفين بقوا عمله نادره دلوقتى ياروزيتا .. الطلب عليهم زاد و المعروض قليل ياماما :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الرجاله من الطرفين بقوا عمله نادره دلوقتى ياروزيتا .. الطلب عليهم زاد و المعروض قليل ياماما :fun_lol:*​


لا إتكلم عن طرف واحد بس يا ياسر 
رجال المسيحيين ما في بعدهم رجال صدقني


----------



## توما (13 فبراير 2012)

الفتاة فى طريقها للرجوع ولهذا شن الهمج الغوغاء الرعاع هجوم على الكنيسة لم يسفر عن اى اصابات 


[YOUTUBE]L_smU1WBgaY [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

*يادى الخيبه ..
امتى بقى نرتاح من الهم ده 
الثوره اللى محتاجينها بجد هى ثورة ع االمفاهيم الغلط
نفسى المجتمع يكتسب قناعة حرية العقيده ويفهم أنه مفيش انتصار لدين ع دين لما واحد يأسلم ولا يتنصر لاى سبب وخصوصا التغيير لاسباب عاطفيه متخصش ولا تهم الا صاحبها
يعنى ايه المكسب لما طفله عندها 14 سنه تغير دينها بدون فهم أو اقتناع !!
 زهقنا بقى من اللت والعجن ف المواضيع دى والمصيبه ان اللى بيدفع التمن دايمااا ناس ابرياء لا حبت ولا اتحبت *


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (13 فبراير 2012)

*كل شخص مسؤل عن اختياره*
*ليه انتوا مدبقين؟*
*القرف كله ان كل مشكله يجروا على الكنيسة ملها الكنيسة يا شوية رعاع ؟*
*الكنيسة عمرها ما هتنهار ابدا*
*المسيحية على مر العصور قبلة كل ده واكتر من ده بس علشان هى حق وفى حمى الله قائمة الى الابد*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2012)

*المشكلة مش فى المفاهيم الغلط يا استاذة دونا
المفاهيم الغلط بتبقى مفاهيم مجتمع كامل 
لكن احنا بنلاقى مسلمين عادين مبيهمتموش اصلا بالكلام دا اللى يجى يجى والىل يروح يروح والمسيحين هكذا 
المشكلة اننا عايش وسطنا شوية كلاب سعرانة عايزة الحرق نتيجة ثقافة وهابية سعودية زبالة 
  السلفيين مش قادرين يقتنعوا انهم شوية عربجية وارهابين بيتلككوا لذل المسيحين وارهابهم عملا بسنة الحبيب اكبر فاشى وعنصرى  فى تاريخ البشرية


عيلة مراهقة محدش رباها طلعت لاقت ابوها سايب امها ورايح يتجوز واحدة تانية ومشيت على حل شعرها
مال الكنيسة والمسيحين بيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلفيين والارهاب وجهين لعملة واحدة 
هيعيشوا ارهابيين وهيموتوا ارهابيين


*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2012)

*طيب ما تروح و معاها الف سلامة مش حتنقص المسيحية واحدة 
علي الاقل المجتمع حيخسر انسانة فقدت نفسها

*


----------



## rania79 (13 فبراير 2012)

قاصر!!!!!!!!!!!
صباح الخير يا حضرة القانون المصرى 
ع العموم هى براحتها تروح ولا مش تروح
 ابديتها وهتخسرها ولا هتنقصنا ولا هتذودنا
المهم الكنيسة دلوقتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المشكلة مش فى المفاهيم الغلط يا استاذة دونا
> المفاهيم الغلط بتبقى مفاهيم مجتمع كامل
> لكن احنا بنلاقى مسلمين عادين مبيهمتموش اصلا بالكلام دا اللى يجى يجى والىل يروح يروح والمسيحين هكذا
> المشكلة اننا عايش وسطنا شوية كلاب سعرانة عايزة الحرق نتيجة ثقافة وهابية سعودية زبالة
> ...



*المفاهيم الغلط اللى اقصدها واللى عايشتها ف حالتين لبنتين ف سن مقارب للبنت دى هى قناعة الشاب المسلم انه لما يوقع مراهقه ف حباله ده يعتبر عمل بطولى ومجد لدينه
وهى نفسها المفاهيم اللى خلت صاحب العمل اللى بيشتغل عنده الشاب ده يسخر مبلغ كبير من المال علشان الشاب يهرب البنت وياخدها لبلد تانيه بعيد عن اهلها وهو برضه جواه وهم كبييييير انه بيرضى ربه
 واللى هيقولى اقتناع هقوله محصلش 
الحالتين اللى عايشتهم لما راحوا الناس يجيبوا البنات لاقوهم منهارين علشان كان وقتها الحب راح والوش الحقيقى ظهر والنوايا الخبيثه اتكشفت
بجد شىء مخجل البحث عن شرف زائف تحت اسم دين*


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)

هو عدم اللامؤاخذة  مش 14 سنه  طفله حضانتها لامها 
تخلص فترة الحضانه لغايه ما تبلغ سن الرشد وبعدها تغور فى ستين الف سلامه 
قبل كدة تبقى مخطوفة وامها تخرب الدنيا وحقها
مفيش حاجة اسمها تأسلم وتتخطب وهى 14 سنه 
احنا فى دوله قانون مش فى دوله مهلبيه


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 فبراير 2012)

بالسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامه المركب اللى تودى​


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

مش هنخلص احنا من المواضيع دى
بقت  زيى اعادة المسسلات المملة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 فبراير 2012)

المسيحية مش هتنقص من غيرها ولا هتزيد بيها

المهم ان شوية البهايم اللى بتتجمهر امام الكنيسة تفهم كده وان الكنيسة مش هتجبر حد على المسيحية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

هو  فى شىء مش مفهوم..إسم والدها !! راح يغير إسم الجد !!
 و بعدين إلى انا عارفاه إن لو الاب غير دينو و ابنائه لسا قصر تبع الشاريعا بتاعتهم بالإجبار يتحول ابنائه لمنفس ديانه الاب!! دول بقا كانو سيبنها!! و لا هو إلى كان لاذم يطلب؟؟..و بعدين  إتخطبت و هى 14 سنه!! طفله!! 
  الرب يرحمنا من إلى بيحصل ده!!


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

و هوذا اخرون يكونون اولين و اولون يكونون اخرين


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا
​


----------



## miraam (14 فبراير 2012)

*كل مرة بسبب شكل ..... تعددت اسبابهم المصطنعة و الهدف واحد .... لكن هما ناسيين ان ربنا موجود *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 فبراير 2012)

[



*



السلفيين والارهاب وجهين لعملة واحدة 
هيعيشوا ارهابيين وهيموتوا ارهابيين

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياعم ياسر رشدى
أنت جبت فى الخبر ده سيرة سلفيين ؟!
الفتاة دية كانت بتحب واحد سلفى ؟!
إيه بس دخل السلفيين ياأى صاحب عقل فى منتدانا ؟!!



* 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت أعمال العنف الطائفى من قبل متشددين بقرية ميت بشار بالزقازيق مساء اليوم ضد أقباط القرية، رغم احتواء الأوضاع أمس بعودة الفتاة التى روج البعض اختطافها من قبل الكنيسة.*
* وقام البعض بمحاصرة كنيسة العذراء بالقرية وقصفها بالطوب ومنزل كاهن القرية، وردت قوات الشرطة والجيش المتمركزة أمام الكنيسة بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع فى اتجاه المعتدين الذين ردوا على قوات الأمن بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف، ولم تنجح محاولات الأمن فى تفريق الأعداد التى احتشدت أمام الكنيسة الذين قاموا بهدم جزء من سور الكنيسة الخارجى.*
* وفى ظل تصاعد الأحداث قام العقلاء من مسلمى القرية وأئمة المساجد بمحاولة التصدى للأهالى ومنعهم من دخول الكنيسة وحماية الأقباط أمام الأعداد الغفيرة من المتجمهرين دون جدوى.*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 فبراير 2012)

المفروض الشباب المسيحى ما يدورش عليها 

اذا كان الاب كدة واكيد هى على اتصال بيه 

يبقى تروح فى دهيه وهى الخسرانة ​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2012)

*عادت منذ قليل من مساء اليوم الاشتباكات بين أهالى ميت بشار، بعد حالة الهدوء التى سادت القرية طوال اليوم، على إثر خلفية الأحداث التى شهدتها القرية أمس بعد اختفاء الفتاة رانيا 15 سنة، وقام الأهالى بمحاولة إشعال النيران فى إحدى غرف الكنيسة وتكسير بعض الأبواب بها، وقام بعض الشباب بإلقاء الحجارة على عناصر الأمن. *
* وفى سياق متصل أصيب عدد من العساكر إثر إلقاء الحجارة، ومن جانبه انتقل اللواء عبدالرءوف الصيرفى، مدير المباحث، واللواء عبدالعزيز أبوقورة حكمدار الشرقية، واللواء حمدى عمارة، مساعد مدير الأمن للأمن العام والحاكم العسكرى بالمحافظة، وتم فرض كردون أمنى.*
* وكان اللواء محمد ناصر العنترى، مساعد الوزير، مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقى إخطاراً من المقدم وليد عنتر، رئيس مباحث منيا القمح، بتلقيه بلاغا من والد الفتاة "رانيا "باختفائها واتهم بعض أشخاص بعينها بالتسبب فى الاختفاء وتحرر المحضر رقم 922 إدارى المركز. *
* ومن جانبه أكد بعض أقارب المختفية أنها أسلمت منذ 6 أشهر والتحقت بالعيش مع والدها بذات القرية، الذى أشهر إسلامه منذ 4 سنوات، وأنها انفصلت عن أمها، وأن الفتاة رانيا التحقت للعيش مع أبيها، وتمت خطوبتها من شاب مسلم بالقرية، وبالأمس اختفت فى ظروف غامضة.*
* من جانبه قام بعض الأهالى بالقرية بإشعال النيران فى سيارة خاصة بأحد الأقباط بالقرية فى حين تمكنت أجهزة الأمن من إعادة الفتاة، والتى أكدت رغبتها فى الالتحاق بأمها للعيش معها وعدم عودتها لأبيها، وفى مساء اليوم تجمهر شباب القرية مطالبين بعودة الفتاة لأبيها، وعلى إثر ذلك قاموا بإشعال النيران بغرفة داخل الكنيسة وتمكنت قوات الأمن من تفريق المتجمهرين وفرض سياج أمنى للسيطرة على الأحداث.* ​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2012)

*ارهاب وسفاله وبربره وهمجيه اسلاميه غير مبرره
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 فبراير 2012)

*فتنة طائفية بالشرقية*

*تصاعد الأحداث بميت بشار بعد محاولات البعض إشعال النيران بالكنيسة*

الثلاثاء، 14 فبراير  2012 - 21:45​ 


 الشرقية – فتحية الديب​ 

عادت منذ قليل من مساء اليوم الاشتباكات بين أهالى ميت بشار، بعد  حالة الهدوء التى سادت القرية طوال اليوم، على إثر خلفية الأحداث التى  شهدتها القرية أمس بعد اختفاء الفتاة رانيا 15 سنة، وقام الأهالى بمحاولة  إشعال النيران فى إحدى غرف الكنيسة وتكسير بعض الأبواب بها، وقام بعض  الشباب بإلقاء الحجارة على عناصر الأمن. 

وفى سياق متصل أصيب عدد من العساكر إثر إلقاء الحجارة، ومن جانبه انتقل  اللواء عبدالرءوف الصيرفى، مدير المباحث، واللواء عبدالعزيز أبوقورة حكمدار  الشرقية، واللواء حمدى عمارة، مساعد مدير الأمن للأمن العام والحاكم  العسكرى بالمحافظة، وتم فرض كردون أمنى.

 وكان اللواء محمد ناصر العنترى، مساعد الوزير، مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقى  إخطاراً من المقدم وليد عنتر، رئيس مباحث منيا القمح، بتلقيه بلاغا من والد  الفتاة "رانيا "باختفائها واتهم بعض أشخاص بعينها بالتسبب فى الاختفاء  وتحرر المحضر رقم 922 إدارى المركز. 

ومن جانبه أكد بعض أقارب المختفية أنها أسلمت منذ 6 أشهر والتحقت بالعيش مع  والدها بذات القرية، الذى أشهر إسلامه منذ 4 سنوات، وأنها انفصلت عن أمها،  وأن الفتاة رانيا التحقت للعيش مع أبيها، وتمت خطوبتها من شاب مسلم  بالقرية، وبالأمس اختفت فى ظروف غامضة.

 من جانبه قام بعض الأهالى بالقرية بإشعال النيران فى سيارة خاصة بأحد  الأقباط بالقرية فى حين تمكنت أجهزة الأمن من إعادة الفتاة، والتى أكدت  رغبتها فى الالتحاق بأمها للعيش معها وعدم عودتها لأبيها، وفى مساء اليوم  تجمهر شباب القرية مطالبين بعودة الفتاة لأبيها، وعلى إثر ذلك قاموا بإشعال  النيران بغرفة داخل الكنيسة وتمكنت قوات الأمن من تفريق المتجمهرين وفرض  سياج أمنى للسيطرة على الأحداث.
اليوم السابع​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عاجل عاجل عاجل من ميت بشار والوضع هناك الان وشاهد الاعداد وان المسلمين ابتدوا بحرق المنازل*

[YOUTUBE]oD1YoIz7GXk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*نفس الخبر مع اختلاف الاسماء والاماكن 

*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2012)

يارب كفايه بجد تعبنا


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2012)

*أكد أقباط قرية ميت بشار بالزقازيق أن مسلمى القرية أقاموا دروعا بشرية حول كنيسة القرية ومنازل الأقباط، ومنعوا وصول الأهالى الذين جددوا أعمال العنف ضدهم من الوصول لهم، حتى وصلت منذ قليل قوات إضافية من الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى للتصدى للأهالى، وفى الوقت نفسه أذاع أئمة المساجد من خلال مكبرات الصوت نداءات متكررة للمتجمهرين للتوقف عن أعمالهم التى يرفضها الإسلام، وطالبوهم بالعودة لمنازلهم وحماية جيرانهم الأقباط، مشيرين إلى أن الفتاة محل الأزمة توجد الآن فى مديرية أمن الزقازيق.*
* وقال ماركو يوسف من داخل كنيسة العذراء بالقرية إن مسلمين كثيرين أقاموا دروعا بشرية حول الكنيسة ومنعوا وصول الأهالى لها ، كما فرض الجيران المسلمون حراسات حول منازل الأقباط لحمايتهم فى ظل تزايد أعمال التجمهر، مشيرا إلى أن أئمة المساجد ومنها مسجد نور الإسلام المجاور للكنيسة، يحثون الأهالى على وقف أعمالهم.*
* وقال صبحى جاويش لـ "اليوم السابع" أثناء وقوفه داخل كنيسة العذراء لحمايتها، أن ما يحدث مرفوض من مسلمى القرية ولا يتفق مع نصوص الدين، وأشار إلى أنهم جميعا يقفون للتصدى لهم، مؤكدا أن منازل الأقباط ومن بداخلها فى أمان وفى حماية جيرانهم، وأن قوات من الجيش إضافية وصلت للقرية وبدأت الأوضاع تميل للهدوء بعد ابتعاد الأهالى عن أبواب الكنيسة، مشيرا إلى العلاقات والتعايش المشترك بين أقباط ومسلمى القرية، وتابع أن الفتاة سبب الأزمة توجد الآن بمديرية الأمن.*
* يذكر أن الاشتباكات عادت مساء اليوم، بين أهالى ميت بشار بعد حالة الهدوء التى سادت القرية طوال اليوم على خلفية الأحداث التى شهدتها القرية أمس، بعد اختفاء الفتاة رانيا (15 سنة)، وقام الأهالى بمحاولة إشعال النيران فى إحدى غرف الكنيسة وتكسير بعض الأبواب بها، وقام بعض الشباب بإلقاء الحجارة على عناصر الأمن.*
* وفى سياق متصل أصيب عدد من قوات الأمن من أثر إلقاء الحجارة، ومن جانبه انتقل اللواء عبد الرءوف الصيرفى مدير المباحث واللواء عبد العزيز أبوقورة حكمدار الشرقية واللواء حمدى عمارة مساعد مدير الأمن للأمن العام والحاكم العسكرى بالمحافظة وتم فرض كردون أمنى بالقرب.*​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*ده مسلسل وبيتكرر كتير 
قم أيها الرب الإله وليتبدد جميع أعداءك وليهرب من أمام وجهك كل مبغضو اسمك القدوس*​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2012)

*أمة الإرهاب ما شأنهم وإيمانها ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا هذه التصرفات السافلة ؟؟*
*هل لو قررت فتاة عابرة العودة إلى الظلمة سنحرق المساجد وبيوت المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## miraam (15 فبراير 2012)

*سبحان الله موضوع العامريه و موضوع الشرقيه الاتنين عكس بعض* *(دا ان كان فيه موضوع من اساسه مش كله من تأليفهم و اخراجهم و تنفيذهم )* *المهم ان سواء البنت مسيحية او مسلمة الكنيسة و المسيحين يتضربوا *


----------



## MAJI (15 فبراير 2012)

سلفيوا الاسلام وامثالهم يفتشون عن حجة ليؤذوا المسيحيين . وان لم يجدوها يبتدعونها هم .
ربنا موجود


----------



## مرفت@ (15 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يادى الخيبه ..
> امتى بقى نرتاح من الهم ده
> الثوره اللى محتاجينها بجد هى ثورة ع االمفاهيم الغلط
> نفسى المجتمع يكتسب قناعة حرية العقيده ويفهم أنه مفيش انتصار لدين ع دين لما واحد يأسلم ولا يتنصر لاى سبب وخصوصا التغيير لاسباب عاطفيه متخصش ولا تهم الا صاحبها
> ...


عندك حق الواحد زهق حاجة صغيرة وفجاة تكبر بنت تحب ولد والعكس وحاجة مقرفة كل شوية فتنة طائفية اهة ربنا موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2012)

*فتاة الشرقية تؤكد أنها مسيحية والنيابة تقرر إخلاء سبيل المحتجزين*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 فبراير 2012)

أمر المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية منذ مساء الأربعاء إيداع الفتاة رانيا خليل إبراهيم (15 سنة) ومقيمة ميت بشار منيا القمح، إحدى دور الرعاية الاجتماعية بمدينة الزقازيق وتشكيل لجنة من مركز الطفولة والأمومة لفحص حالتها.

كانت النيابة العامة قد باشرت التحقيق مع الفتاة بمعرفة مصطفى صلاح وكيل أول النيابة لمدة 6 ساعات، وأكدت الفتاة فى أقوالها أنها ترفض العودة لأبيها المسلم، وكذلك والدتها القبطية وكذلك قريتها.

وأكدت الفتاة فى أقوالها، أنها كانت قبطية ثم أسلمت بعد ضغوط من أبيها المسلم، وأنها لم تتعرض لأى محاولات اختطاف وتركت منزل أبيها بمحض إرادتها.

وبمواجهة أبيها نفى قيامه بممارسة أى ضغوط عليها لإشهار إسلامها، مؤكداً أنها جاءت إليه منذ 3 شهور وطلبت منه الدخول فى الإسلام بمحض إرادتها وتوجه بها إلى الأزهر الشريف، حيث قام بإشهار إسلامها، وقام بتغيير شهادة ميلادها، واستخرج شهادة ميلاد جديدة، وأنه قام بخطبتها لشاب مسلم بالقرية وبعدها حدثت واقعة اختفائها.

وكان اللواء محمد ناصر العنترى مساعد الوزير مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطاراً من المقدم وليد عنتر رئيس مباحث منيا القمح بتلقيه بلاغاً من والد الفتاة "رانيا" باختفائها، واتهم بعض الأشخاص بعينهم بالتسبب فى الاختفاء وتحرر المحضر رقم 922 إدارى المركز​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بمواجهة أبيها نفى قيامه بممارسة أى ضغوط عليها لإشهار إسلامها، مؤكداً أنها جاءت إليه منذ 3 شهور وطلبت منه الدخول فى الإسلام بمحض إرادتها وتوجه بها إلى الأزهر الشريف، حيث قام بإشهار إسلامها، وقام بتغيير شهادة ميلادها، واستخرج شهادة ميلاد جديدة، وأنه قام بخطبتها لشاب مسلم بالقرية وبعدها حدثت واقعة اختفائها.
> ​



*كيف يشهر الأزهر إسلامها وهى قاصر .... 14 سنة ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9ED-QhLLFLw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]b1aq2UMbIic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كيف يشهر الأزهر إسلامها وهى قاصر .... 14 سنة ؟؟؟*


*باسلام الاب .. يتبعه الابناء فى الديانه لانه الولى الشرعى لهم .. لذلك قبل الازهر الطلب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *باسلام الاب .. يتبعه الابناء فى الديانه لانه الولى الشرعى لهم .. لذلك قبل الازهر الطلب*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
عقيدة بالوراثة ..... يالها من عقول مسبية للشيطان ... لكن ... قد لاحت نهاية ابليس واعونه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عقيدة بالوراثة ..... يالها من عقول مسبية للشيطان ... لكن ... قد لاحت نهاية ابليس واعونه*


*فليباركك الرب *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فليباركك الرب *​



*آميــــــــــن​*


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2012)

*فضيحه اسلاميه مكرره
وغير مبرره
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *باسلام الاب .. يتبعه الابناء فى الديانه لانه الولى الشرعى لهم .. لذلك قبل الازهر الطلب*​


*فى القانون المصرى فقط الابن يتبع اباه وليس البنت
وطبعا فى الاسلام فقط
لكن
فى حاله ان يصبح مسيحى يقام عليه الحد .........الخ
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YFMp-EGLffo&feature=player_embedded
[/YOUTUBE]​

[YOUTUBE]oE9a8-olzcY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q2QhLpVgjWw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*فضيحة أسلمة القبطيات رغم مونتاج قناة الأخوان ... ورغم المدلس مصطفى بكرى
هددت رانيا خليل إبراهيم بالإضراب عن الطعام بسب قرار النيابة بوضعها فى الدار وطلبت عودتها الى أمها المقيمة بقرية ميت بشار التابعة لمركز منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية, وأنها لا تعرف شيئ عن الإسلام ....*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *باسلام الاب .. يتبعه الابناء فى الديانه لانه الولى الشرعى لهم .. لذلك قبل الازهر الطلب*​



يعنى واحد يتولد لاب مسيحى يكتشف انه عايز يبقي مسلم = حلو اوى وازهر واشهار وشهادة ميلاد وبطاقه

وواحد يتولد لاب مسلم ويعرف الحق وعايز يبقي مسيحى= اضطهاد وانتهاك ماله وعرضه و امن دوله و تطبيق الحد:t9:

عقيدة ايه اللى تقول كده؟؟؟

واى رب ده الذى يحاسب الابناء على عقيدة ابائهم؟؟

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 فبراير 2012)

أمرت نيابة منيا القمح بالشرقية برئاسة أحمد شعيشع وبإشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية اليوم باستعجال تقرير اللجنة المشكلة من مركز الطفولة والأمومة بمدينة الزقازيق لبحث حالة الفتاة رانيا لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة على ضوء البحث لتسليمها لأحد والديها.

وذلك بعد أن تقدم خليل محمد إبراهيم عبد الله 47 سنة فران والد الفتاة رانيا 15 سنة طالبة بالصف الثانى الإعدادى بمذكرة للمستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية لرغبته فى ضم الفتاة لحضانته وخاصة بعد أن قدم والدها فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة، شهادة ميلاد الفتاة الجديدة والتى تثبت أنها مسلمة وقدم معها مستخرجا رسميا من الإدارة التعليمية بمنيا القمح مبين فيه أن رانيا أدت امتحان مادة التربية الإسلامية فى التيرم الأول.

وكانت النيابة قد استمعت لأقوال زينب عبد الهادى السيد زوجة والد رانيا والتى أكدت فى أقوالها أمام النيابة أن رانيا حضرت لوالدها منذ 3 شهور ودخلت فى الإسلام برغبتها وتم خطبتها من شاب مسلم فيما استمعت النيابة لأقوال "أحمد عبد الله" 22 سنة ومقيم بميت بشار خطيب الفتاة رانيا والذى أكد فى أقواله أن رانيا ارتبطت به برغبتها ولم يتم إجبارها من قبل أحد وأنها كانت سعيدة جدا وتم عمل فرح لهما بالقرية حضره الجميع وأن العلاقة بينهما كانت مستقرة حتى واقعة اختفائها وقيامها بإعادة المصوغات الذهبية له بمديرية أمن الشرقية رافضة الارتباط به مرة أخرى.

وكان المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية قد أمر أول أمس بإيداع الفتاة رانيا إحدى دور الرعاية الاجتماعية بمدينة الزقازيق وتشكيل لجنة من مركز الطفولة والأمومة لفحص حالتها بعد الأحداث التى شهدتها قريتها. 

هذا بعد أن أكدت الفتاة فى أقوالها أمام مصطفى صلاح وكيل النيابة أنها ترفض العودة لأبيها المسلم وكذلك والدتها القبطية وكذلك قريتها، 

وأكدت الفتاة أيضا أنها كانت قبطية ثم أسلمت بعد ضغوط من أبيها المسلم وأنها لم تتعرض لأى محاولات خطف وتركت منزل أبيها بمحض إرادتها​


----------



## miraam (19 فبراير 2012)

يا بنتى ارسى على بر احنا مش حمل تردد احنا ممكن كلنا نتهجر من ام البلد دى بسبب واحده متردده


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

*النيابة تأمر بتسليم الفتاة لأبيها حيث أنها مسلمة, رغم أنها أعلنت أنها أجبرت على ذلك, ولأنها قاصر وموارد ابيها تكفى للأنفاق عليها

فضيحة للإسلام أم للمسلمين .... وستظل مصر تحترق حتى تباد ... والأغبياء لا يعرفون السبب ... وملعونة تلك البلد التى يضيع فيها العدل  *


----------



## BITAR (22 فبراير 2012)

*فضيحه اسلاميه بكل المقاييس الانسانيه
*​


----------



## miraam (23 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النيابة تأمر بتسليم الفتاة لأبيها حيث أنها مسلمة, رغم أنها أعلنت أنها أجبرت على ذلك, ولأنها قاصر وموارد ابيها تكفى للأنفاق عليها*
> 
> *فضيحة للإسلام أم للمسلمين .... وستظل مصر تحترق حتى تباد ... والأغبياء لا يعرفون السبب ... وملعونة تلك البلد التى يضيع فيها العدل *


 
* يعنى يعملوها الكبار و يقعوا فيها الصغار .... هو بالعافية يعنى حتفرق ايه معاهم !!!!! بجد ربنا معاها ياريت كلنا نصليلها احسن موقف صعب جدا *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى من بناتنا لا تنخدعوا للاسليب المسلمين واتمنى من الاسر المحافظة على بناتهم من التغرير


----------

